# Yep, me too



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

In the spirit of recent threads, this one is to also announce my departure from, at least, the Community Forum. Too much stress in my life from other sources means I need to start cutting stress where I can - and this is the obvious first choice. How much I will be contributing to TC in general I can't say at this point. Not being a true classical music scholar, I'm afraid the best of my contributions to classical music discussion consists of my participation in the Latest Purchases and Current Listening threads.

So I bid adieu to my adversaries on here. You won - no more of DrMike's annoying partisanship. You can now conduct your discussions without interruption from me and my cherry-picking of information and twisting of meanings. It's been fun.

:tiphat:


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Take a break and take it easy, buddy, but do return one day.
Farewell.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Hey, Doc...I apologize, once again, for that misunderstanding we had back then...I honestly didn't know how that thread branched off from a post thing worked but just the same, it was my lack of control that led to it...also, I thought your musical knowledge was pretty darned good... 

Your insight into things shall be missed...and I'm sorry again for that comment I wish now I could take back but being a man with a good head I can only hope you won't hold it against me...sad to see any of us leave, especially someone like you.

Hope you can work out your situations and that you will soon have a return...til then, I only wish you the best.


Sincerely,



Mr. Mike


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh, and one last thing: I don't think you should say that we won. We lost, because losing you is not good.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

One by one! Hopefully not too many will leave. I don't plan on it anytime soon. 

Hopefully you'll be back Dr. Mike.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

We will miss you Dr Mike & come back soon


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

You will certainly leave a void, especially who tended to agree with your theories. Good luck to you and stay well so you may return.


----------



## Operafocus (Jul 17, 2011)

Everybody suddenly decides to go. Who farted?


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Herd mentality in action folks.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Despite the above couple of jests, in all sincerity I think that I ought to give TC a long, hard rest. I've been spending far too much time arguing with people on here, and I just end up feeling guilty for not being more productive. Plus, I'm going back to university in a month, so I really need to get on top of the reading I haven't been able to manage while dealing with my illness. As such, I'm really sad to leave, but this is it for me.

Naaaaaah! I'm just messin' with ya!  I respect everyone else's decision, for whatever reasons and circumstances, but you folks would die without me, so I'm staying put no matter how much work I ought to be doing!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

take your time Dr.Mike, I enjoy reading your writing.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Awww, just when your were starting to grow on me....


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

DrMike, I hope things ease up for you. In spite of our political differences, I think you're a good person. I guess we'll never "convert" each other to the other's side, but it's fun--sometimes, anyway--trying. It's never been personal. I will truly miss your input, so please hurry back.
p.s. I just received *A Game Of Thrones* today from the Science Fiction Book Club and look forward to reading it. Thanks again for the recommendation. I also want to apologize to you in case I ever offended or insulted you; sometimes I get a little too carried away in rendering my opinions on political issues. I hope you'll forgive me if I have.

Peace,
Steve


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Good-bye, Doc, from one of those who actually agrees with most of what you say.

I goes, you goes, we all goes; I hope this doesn't go on indefinitely.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Dr.Mike, thanks for all the interesting and thoughtful posts. As one scientist to another, I very much enjoyed discussing (I won't say arguing) politics and policy with you. I will miss you so don't stay away too long.

I was hoping someday to get an update from you on the Rider et. al. paper describing combating viruses by targeting double-stranded RNA. You're the only one I know with expertise in this area, and this sounds quite ingenious. Maybe when you have more time.

Stay well and take care!


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

Klavierspieler said:


> Good-bye, Doc, from one of those who actually agrees with most of what you say.
> 
> I goes, you goes, we all goes; I hope this doesn't go on indefinitely.


Please, please, please - nobody else hop on the bandwagon. We've lost too many already! 

But it's true; as Klavierspieler and Dr. Mike point out, it's possible to cut down your time on TC without leaving the forum entirely. I have intermittent periods where I post very little - recently, for example - but it doesn't mean I've "quitted" the forum. TC is simply too precious for me to do that.

And Klavierspieler, we're glad to have you back too. Now next order of business - let's get Kreisleriana up on the Keyboard Works list.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I enjoy contributions of basically all members here but I'm kind of sick to death of "debates" about USA politics because -

a) I don't live in the USA, don't know much what's going on there politically (or here, for that matter, politics generally bores me)
b) I dislike ideology & dogma, esp. of the political kind (& then it veers off into relgion, morality, all this stuff which I generally have little time for)
c) I think reason & commonsense tends to leave the room when these kinds of "issues" are raised & people split into two camps at either extreme, a three tier contest squeezing the middle ground

& so on...


----------

